# Crabs



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have about 4 crabs traps Anyone know when a good time of year is good to start putting them out. In that I will need to be putting out and picking up the same day, if you have an area you are willing to share that also would be nice.
thks ed


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I live on perdido bay. Theres a guy been running crab pots for around a month now.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Here, let me get you the numbers for the spots that funds my livelihood.... 


Go in to be bay, drop your traps...... It's pretty simple... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I see a guy down at the bottom of the Bon scour river checking his traps every time I put my boat in the water


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> Here, let me get you the numbers for the spots that funds my livelihood....
> 
> 
> Go in to be bay, drop your traps...... It's pretty simple...
> ...



Thanks to those that did provide some useful info ed


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You can drop up to 5 without having any permits. Best spots are on the edge of drop-offs. Near grass beds if possible. Just have to keep an eye on them, the tourist are out on rental pontoons and jetskis and like to F with them. Chicken necks have been the cheapest and most resilient baits I've used or any fish carcasses. Good luck


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I been catching a few Ed over in the canals a Poli Isles but it's slow. They are all over place by the Garcon Bridge (commercial guys). I assume they are catching them since they are out in bulk.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeper waters will produce better, until the water temperatures rise.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

bigrick said:


> You can drop up to 5 without having any permits. Best spots are on the edge of drop-offs. Near grass beds if possible. Just have to keep an eye on them, the tourist are out on rental pontoons and jetskis and like to F with them. Chicken necks have been the cheapest and most resilient baits I've used or any fish carcasses. Good luck


As someone who grew up crabbing, I recommend bull lips for traps. Chicken necks are good for one and done excursions. Assuming you are going to use your traps multiple times, upgrade to bull lips. They will last the better part of the year.


----------



## Teej (Apr 4, 2016)

2RC's II said:


> I been catching a few Ed over in the canals a Poli Isles but it's slow. They are all over place by the Garcon Bridge (commercial guys). I assume they are catching them since they are out in bulk.



2RCs II, I think your pots are next to mine at the entrance to the canals. I just put them out earlier today. I usually put them out this time of year and keep them out until November in the same spot. Apparently some guys that live in front of where our pots are saw three different people pull up both yours and mine over the course of three hours. For some reason I can't PM you, you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Teej said:


> 2RCs II, I think your pots are next to mine at the entrance to the canals. I just put them out earlier today. I usually put them out this time of year and keep them out until November in the same spot. Apparently some guys that live in front of where our pots are saw three different people pull up both yours and mine over the course of three hours. For some reason I can't PM you, you can reach me at [email protected]


You can't pm because of your number of posts. There is a minimum post amount that is required before you can on somebody


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I have mine at my dock. Actually under the deck. I took em up as I was out of town for a few days.


----------



## Teej (Apr 4, 2016)

OK, got it. I've been a lurker for a while and made my profile just to let him know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the advice everyone tried one day and got zero will try again later maybe at the bridge ed


----------

